# NW2 kitbashed into a SW1.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually did this kitbash 5 years ago!
but for the last several years, the webpage was basically useless because over half of the photos were "dead links"..
because of imageshack..

several people have emailed me over the last 2-4 years asking if I could fix the photos!
I finally did:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/SW1/

sorry for the delay!
its all fixed now..




Scot


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Scot, thanks for the site and pics, this looks like it will be a good winter project. Does stan still have your decal sheet on record and would you mind if he did he made me a set also. Thanks again. Jake


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Darn close to a NW-2... it's nice looking. What are the major dimension differences? 

Greg


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Great job! Was wondering why you didn't move the bell while you had it ripped apart (nothing derogatory, just honestly curious). Never knew about the Paintshop site, thanks much for the info. Paint job looks awesome too! 

Ed


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Scot, 

Thanks for updating it. This project was one of the reasons I changed to 1/29 scale. I read your site with great interest in early 2006 and decided to leave 'O' scale.....thanks! 

Greg, 

Go to Scottys site (the link in his post). That will answer your question.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bdp3wsy on 18 Oct 2010 08:52 PM 
Scot, thanks for the site and pics, this looks like it will be a good winter project. Does stan still have your decal sheet on record and would you mind if he did he made me a set also. Thanks again. Jake 




Jake,
send me an email to sscotsman at yahoo dot com and I will send you a copy of the file..
what are you going to build? 

Scot


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Scott

The SW1 looks great, thanks for posting

Colin


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Scot, very nice! Great job!


----------

